# Bí kíp ngủ ngon vào ngày nắng nóng



## Chin Chin (29/3/19)

_Mất ngủ đêm hè là nỗi ám ảnh kinh hoàng của nhiều người bởi thời tiết nóng bức quá độ ở nước ta. Nhưng chúng ta không thể cứ chịu đựng việc này như vậy lâu được, nó sẽ gây mệt mỏi, đau đầu, thiếu ngủ, cáu gắt và không làm việc tốt được với tinh thần bực dọc mỗi ngày. Vì vậy hãy đọc ngay bài viết dưới này để trang bị cho bạn các bí kíp ngủ ngon vào ngày nắng nóng để vượt qua nỗi ám ảnh đó nhé!_




Bí Kíp Ngủ Ngon Vào Ngày Nắng Nóng​
*1. Sử dụng điều hòa*
Cách nhanh nhất để làm mát phòng là sử dụng máy điều hòa, nhưng nếu bật điều hòa cả đêm sẽ gây ra các tình trạng đau đầu, đau họng và khô da khi thức dậy vào buổi sáng. Vì vậy, nếu sử dụng máy lạnh phải chú ý tránh chỉnh máy về phía người mình mà hãy chỉnh quay về một hướng khác, ví dụ như hướng về phía cửa sổ sẽ giúp thông khí tốt hơn cho phòng. Để tiết kiệm được điện khi sử dụng máy điều hòa, ta có thể bật một thời gian cho mát phòng và cảm thấy dễ ngủ thì tắt đi hoặc bạn cũng có thể cài đặt giờ cho máy tự tắt khi bạn đang ngủ say giấc.

_Nếu không có máy điều hòa thì phải làm sao? Đừng lo, hãy đọc ngay các cách tiếp theo và thử ngay nhé._

*2. Tận dụng gió trời*
Hãy mở các cửa sổ trong phòng ngủ của bạn, đây là cách đơn giản nhất để tận dụng được luồng gió bên ngoài, và đẩy luồng khí nóng đang cuồn cuộn trong phòng bạn. Đặt quạt hướng về cửa sổ và giường tạo thành đường thẳng sẽ giúp không khí trở nên mát hơn. Đó là ban đêm, còn đối với ban ngày, bạn nên đóng các cửa lại để tránh ánh nắng nóng bức rọi vào phòng và hun căn phòng của bạn cho đến đêm sẽ vô cùng nóng đấy.




Bí Kíp Ngủ Ngon Vào Ngày Nắng Nóng​
*3. Làm mát giường ngủ*
Có nhiều cách để làm mát giường ngủ của bạn, trong đó việc đầu tiên là phải để giường thật thông thoáng, không đặt nhiều đồ đạc trên giường ngoại trừ gối và chăn. Nệm dùng cho mùa nắng nóng nên là các loại nệm cao su thiên nhiên hoặc lò xo có độ thông khí, thoát hơi tốt sẽ dễ chịu hơn.

Đến mùa hè chúng ta nên thay ga trải giường, chăn sang một chất liệu thật thoáng mát như cotton, tre hay lụa mát sẽ giúp bạn nằm thoải mái không bị hầm nóng lưng và bết dính. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng một chiếc chiếu mỏng trải lên nệm, chiếu tre, chiếu cói là chất liệu mát nhất, không gây hầm nóng. Dùng khăn ướt lau bề mặt chiếu trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp nhiệt độ giảm xuống, mát mẻ hơn khi nằm đấy.

Nếu có điều kiện, bạn hãy đầu tư cho mình một chiếc giường treo cho mùa hè. Giường treo giúp cơ thể tiếp xúc với nhiều luồng không khí mát hơn, đặc biệt là ở dưới lưng. Võng, giường tre hay giường xếp cũng được nhiều người lựa chọn cho mùa hè.




Bí Kíp Ngủ Ngon Vào Ngày Nắng Nóng​
*4. Mặc quần áo thoáng mát*
Thay vì mặc những loại đồ ngủ dày cộm, chất liệu hầm nóng thì bạn hãy mặc những bộ đồ mỏng nhẹ, thoáng mát cho mùa hè, rộng thoải mái, không ôm chặt người. Nhiều người còn thỏa thân khi ngủ vì quá nóng, nhưng đó không phải cách hay khi thân nhiệt của bạn tỏa hơi nóng mà không có quần áo thấm hút thì sẽ càng thấy nóng hơn đấy. Vì vậy, đồ ngủ mỏng, thoáng mát sẽ giúp bạn dễ ngủ hơn trong hè đấy.




Bí Kíp Ngủ Ngon Vào Ngày Nắng Nóng​
*5. Tắm trước khi ngủ*
Sẽ thật sảng khoái nếu bạn hòa mình với dòng nước lạnh, mát trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp nhiệt độ cơ thể giảm xuống, không còn cảm thấy bực bội vì nóng bức nữa. Lượng máu dồn ở chân rất nhiều, nên trước khi ngủ, việc rửa chân bằng nước lạnh sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn trước khi lên giường ngủ.

*6. Tạo không khí ẩm cho phòng*
Sử dụng nước để tạo ẩm cho phòng ngủ bằng cách trao khăn, màn đã ngâm nước trên cửa sổ để gió thổi vào và mang theo hơi nước trong khăn đi cùng. Cách hai là đặt một chậu nước đá trước máy quạt, đây là cách tạo hơi mát cho phòng từ những viên nước đá mát lạnh.

*7. Tắt các thiết bị tỏa nhiệt*
Các thiết bị điện tỏa nhiệt nóng rất nhiều, hãy tắt chúng đi sẽ giảm bớt được nhiệt trong phòng đấy. Các ổ điện, công tắc, đèn hay các thiết bị điện tử như điện thoại, laptop,... đều tỏa nhiệt rất nhiều.




Bí Kíp Ngủ Ngon Vào Ngày Nắng Nóng​
Chúc bạn áp dụng các bí kíp ngủ ngon cho ngày nắng nóng thật hiệu quả nhé!


----------

